# Aberdovey Mens Strokeplay



## huds1475 (Jan 22, 2016)

Had to move an Open booking and have been looking for something a week either side.

Aberdovey have a gents stroke play Open @ Â£25pp on Saturday 23rd July. An absolute steal!

Can't find anything better value so probably going to book a tee time in the near future.  If anyone's interested more than welcome to join!

Craig


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 22, 2016)

Is that the week before the Silloth Open?  Gutted, as can't do either because I'll be chomping it round Saunton....


----------



## cookelad (Jan 22, 2016)

Signed up already, teeing off at 12.30! There was a space still open with us!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 22, 2016)

I fancy this but I can't stay over as it's a bit of a trek for a day trip though I could be swayed....


----------



## Nashy (Jan 22, 2016)

Â£25 to play Aberdovey in a comp at the height of summer is a bargain! Royal StDavids for Â£28 is another great deal.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks Cookelad, that's a great idea.

Will see what Stupot wants to do and book accordingly.

Send you a PM later.

@wolfman, not a bad alternative. I'm likely to make this a yearly jobby if it stays the same vfm. Don't mind the drive to play there, nice little village too :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 23, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Thanks Cookelad, that's a great idea.

Will see what Stupot wants to do and book accordingly.

Send you a PM later.

@wolfman, not a bad alternative. I'm likely to make this a yearly jobby if it stays the same vfm. Don't mind the drive to play there, nice little village too :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll speak to duffers and let you know Sunday.

Clear your pm's too


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 23, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll speak to duffers and let you know Sunday.

Clear your pm's too
		
Click to expand...

Booked on with Cookelad @ 12:30. 12:40 / 11:20 free for up to 3 peoples. 

Inbox empty


----------



## Nashy (Jan 23, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Booked on with Cookelad @ 12:30. 12:40 / 11:20 free for up to 3 peoples. 

Inbox empty
		
Click to expand...

Thats with me as well then.


----------



## cookelad (Jan 23, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Booked on with Cookelad @ 12:30. 12:40 / 11:20 free for up to 3 peoples. 

Inbox empty
		
Click to expand...

Should be a good out it's well worthy of its GMTop100 place!


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 23, 2016)

Look forward to it chaps :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2016)

Don't bother making the trip gents me and duffers are booked in for 930 and we'll have it tied up between us:rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 26, 2016)

Swap cards with Duffers = DQ!

Good luck with that one. Will wave to you as you're bringing it home


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2016)

A repeat performance from me the last time I played there I was about 10 under my handicap, I was playing Buewolf though :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			A repeat performance from me the last time I played there I was about 10 under my handicap, I was playing Buewolf though :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Yup.... I think I was 2 over gross at the turn...... And 9 holes down.... Utter banditry of the lowest form.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Yup.... I think I was 2 over gross at the turn...... And 9 holes down.... Utter banditry of the lowest form.
		
Click to expand...

Hehe, I'll take that as a compliment!!

I forgot to drop those irons off on Sunday, I only remembered them when I seen the sign for skem on the M58 :rofl:

I'll call up tomorrow evening if that's ok?


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Hehe, I'll take that as a compliment!!

I forgot to drop those irons off on Sunday, I only remembered them when I seen the sign for skem on the M58 :rofl:

I'll call up tomorrow evening if that's ok?
		
Click to expand...

No worries matey. I'll be in tomorrow. Finally managed to get some time off work and it's pissing down again. Typical!!!


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Yup.... I think I was 2 over gross at the turn...... And 9 holes down.... Utter banditry of the lowest form.
		
Click to expand...

Play however you like la, but if Duff-Man is in charge of the adding up, and repeats his Manchester 'performance', you're Donald ducked!

I still get stick for that scorecard at the club!

Not Boss


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 27, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Play however you like la, but if Duff-Man is in charge of the adding up, and repeats his Manchester 'performance', you're Donald ducked!

I still get stick for that scorecard at the club!

Not Boss
		
Click to expand...

Quality day, topped off nicely by watching the Officials walking in a DQ'ing the Scousers on the spot.. The look on their faces was worth the admission on its own.. 

Count me in for the repeat this year - date dependent obviously.. Love your course Craigy.. A real drivers paradise.. Long and accurate is the order of the day...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Play however you like la, but if Duff-Man is in charge of the adding up, and repeats his Manchester 'performance', you're Donald ducked!

I still get stick for that scorecard at the club!

Not Boss
		
Click to expand...

I don't know what you're on about, what  actually happened?


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			A real drivers paradise.. Long and accurate is the order of the day...
		
Click to expand...

Shame that leaves me wanting on both counts!

Its usually the second week of October, which will likely clash with others who are helping the heroes.

Can happily get the sec to reserve us two tee times, arrange payment later in the year.

Of course, you're welcome any time wolf man.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 27, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Shame that leaves me wanting on both counts!

Its usually the second week of October, which will likely clash with others who are helping the heroes.

Can happily get the sec to reserve us two tee times, arrange payment later in the year.

Of course, you're welcome any time wolf man.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take you up on that when I eventually get back on the course. Your back 9 owes me a favour or two.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I'll take you up on that when I eventually get back on the course. Your back 9 owes me a favour or two.
		
Click to expand...

Back 9 owes me quite a lot of favours to be honest! Not the most welcoming of wenches.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I don't know what you're on about, what  actually happened?
		
Click to expand...

Looked like you'd written your chippy order, bets for the week and lottery picks all on the scorecard. Boy didn't have a clue what you'd scored!! :rofl:

I fancy this tbh but being the week before Silloth isn't ideal....

I'll take you up on an invite to ma Manchester aswell


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 27, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I'll take you up on an invite to ma Manchester aswell 

Click to expand...

Always welcome


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 23, 2016)

The day has arrived, up showered and ready for action. I'm In porthmadog at the minute and weather is beautiful, perfect golf conditions.

Have you bailed  out of this yet huds ?


----------



## Nashy (Jul 23, 2016)

Huds was good company all day, weather was good to use.

I hadn't played there in 13 years and tbh I didn't find it as special as I remembered.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 24, 2016)

Good fun with Nashy & Cookelad. Both tidy players when on it.

Really enjoyed the day out. Thanks for inviting me to join you.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 24, 2016)

Weather was perfect yesterday and for the front 9holes I played well, blew up on the back 9 but enjoyed the course. 

Shame the 12th wasn't playable after the work they've put into it but I'll definitely play it again next year.


----------



## cookelad (Jul 24, 2016)

Really enjoyed it despite playing the front 9 like a mod edit!! Great to meet another forummer in Huds1475!

The 12th green looked good from a distance it'll be good to get that in play.

Nice to play the 18th with 2 of the best shots of my day and a solid par!


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 24, 2016)

What are they doing with the 12th? I know half of it got washed away etc and it potentially looked a good hole but as it was.. It was a bit of a let down.

Nice set there, I'd like to go back at some point.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 24, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			What are they doing with the 12th? I know half of it got washed away etc and it potentially looked a good hole but as it was.. It was a bit of a let down.

Nice set there, I'd like to go back at some point.
		
Click to expand...

They've rebuilt the green and it looks fantastic. They'd hoped it'd be ready for this week  bit the weathers not helped. 

The par 5 13th has been split onto a 395yrd par 4 and 150yrd par 3 whilst the hole has been worked on.

It looks great though.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 24, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			What are they doing with the 12th? I know half of it got washed away etc and it potentially looked a good hole but as it was.. It was a bit of a let down.

Nice set there, I'd like to go back at some point.
		
Click to expand...

I think we should do that little mini meet again.

this time Dave you may want to bring a case with you


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 24, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I think we should do that little mini meet again.

this time Dave you may want to bring a case with you 

Click to expand...

And make sure you put sugar in your tea and not red sauce :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 24, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			And make sure you put sugar in your tea and not red sauce :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Pmsl. I forgot about that. 

He was quality that weekend. I am just shocked he brought his clubs.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 25, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I think we should do that little mini meet again.

this time Dave you may want to bring a case with you 

Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			And make sure you put sugar in your tea and not red sauce :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


I thought we'd all forgotten about that! :rofl:

I just glad I remembered my Clubs


----------

